# Check out these claims



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I just found this interesting, I think most of you have seen this already. I honestly had a terrible expectation of how far I should be able to cast for a long time because of reading some claims made on this board. So what does everyone think of the claims?
http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=16629


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The OP did say no rigs, just 5oz and shock with a good tailwind. Still, it's hard to believe 230-250 yds with a 7HT and a Ballistic. I've never thrown one, but I don't think they reach the same lengths as a tournament rod. I believe near the end the OP revised it down to 150-170 yds, which seems much more believable.

Evan


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

all that I know as I got scarffed at for the talk of 200 yrd 8nb 
but I have seen some pretty amazing casts down there that are jaw dropping to me and I have been going there 30 + years . 
just a little while ago we saw a guy throw over 800ft in his second or third turny .
some of these guys have been throwing since they could pick up a rod .

I will say this I am 49yrs old and a bad shoulder I posted some casts here the first time I ever taped them I threw 6.5 133yds into a 25mph cross wind and I am no big caster from what I see down there


9ball


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The OP did say no rigs, just 5oz and shock with a good tailwind. Still, it's hard to believe 230-250 yds with a 7HT and a Ballistic. I've never thrown one, but I don't think they reach the same lengths as a tournament rod. I believe near the end the OP revised it down to 150-170 yds, which seems much more believable.
> 
> Evan


i can see 230 yrds possible. it really depends how comfortable you are with your equipment. ive hit 659' w/ a inferno and a grandwave 20z non magged w/ 12lb line, 150g, and a tailwind, its really how comfy you are with your gear.

you could give someone the greatest most expensive setup in the world, but if they are not use to it, a much lesser price setup that their are comfortable with to hit hard, will do it everytime.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Unless the cast is measured in the field, it means nothing.

If a person feels they can cast these distances, they should enter casting events and share it with the world.

If I were a world class distance caster (I am not), I would fly to events and set and defend my records.

Sounds like some big time bar room gum flappin to me.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Al Kai said:


> Unless the cast is measured in the field, it means nothing.
> 
> If a person feels they can cast these distances, they should enter casting events and share it with the world.
> 
> ...


Ditto from me,,,sound like :--| to me.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Al Kai said:


> Unless the cast is measured in the field, it means nothing.
> 
> If a person feels they can cast these distances, they should enter casting events and share it with the world.
> 
> ...


why ? its not world class I saw two turny guys hit over 700 ft in there first turny. some guys could care less about the field. infact I would say most dont . that is no disrespect to the guys who do, that is just the facts.
the banks are loaded with great casters who will never see a field



9rock


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to have a Ballistic, and it throws very well. I have never touched a tourney rod so I dont know anything about them. I just see a lot of claims on there and think that most of them are chit talking really. I really thought that my distances were so far off it was terrible untill I found this board and realized I am actually average. I thought I was a complete scrub, bottom level caster when I was reading some of what gets put on there. Just wanted everyones thoughts.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Its total bullshit, I gave them hell over there. I can cast pretty good on the beach, the only field work I have done was with my fishing equipment. My best measured cast was 474' with a 5oz in a tennis ball, and I can cast further than anyone in that thread, except Tommy of course. Next time I go down there we will have to see what all this talk is about.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if you thought it was true for one second your crazy.

but then again, look what board it came from.... everyone there casts 200 yards and catches huge drum


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

NTKG said:


> if you thought it was true for one second your crazy.
> 
> but then again, look what board it came from.... everyone there casts 200 yards and catches huge drum


I didnt think it was true, When I first got into heavy surf fishing, I started lurking around that boad all the time. I didnt know any better, and actually thought that they could put up big numbers, I always suspected itwas like most fish tales, an exaggeration, but still big #'s.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Was that in the bottom of a Budweiser can?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed K said:


> Was that in the bottom of a Budweiser can?


na, it was in the cracker jack box


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> na, it was in the cracker jack box


Neil and Lee know what I was talking about, it is kinda an inside joke.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Jesus Jesse, you are getting into a subject you know nothing about. It was for sure the bottom of a budwieser can, a tall boy. Burrrrrip...


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I went out this evening and tossed the ol 10' ugly stick with a 6500 and 12# line. All 7 tosses were over 640' with the best being 668. Not too shabby for a custom ugly. I am building a reducer for it tomorrow, gonna see what it will do.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well, I bought that reel over a year ago and it _*is*_ a great caster for _a fishing reel_. 

Back then, feeling it out with a 150gm I was impressed, casting a * consistent measured 175 yards* *to the sinker* . . . 

That summer I was able to better those numbers and there were a few when I "spooled" the reel but those casts weren't *that* much longer than my first casts. My best ever *measured* cast with the reel was 203 yards and it was *quite* empty when the sinker hit . . . 

275 with a frog's tounge??? Not with a 7htMAG; the reel just isn't that loose . . . Like I said, it is a fantastic fishing reel but it isn't a tourney caster and that's the performance that's being touted in that thread . . . 

One thing's for sure, estimating casts by how much line is on the reel is not conducive to accuracy or one's veracity.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought for sure you would top 700' with that Ugly Stick you must have gotten too much ******* on it when you built it  maybe you need to put some Yankee pinstipes on it


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

obxflea said:


> I went out this evening and tossed the ol 10' ugly stick with a 6500 and 12# line. All 7 tosses were over 640' with the best being 668. Not too shabby for a custom ugly. I am building a reducer for it tomorrow, gonna see what it will do.



hah!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

hey lockawhatever, ya wanna throw sometime and see for yourself?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

wish i could post on that board. id one up em. Just because ....

i can cast 300 yards with 8nbait on a 1209 with a slosh 50...only if i got 30 lb mono tho...thicker line creates lift...gotta paint the sinker red to...itll go faster

and jesse..maybe that why th inferno broke u throwin it too hard. should see my new one. its sexy


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I have been hearing about those infernos breaking alot lately. Damn glad I didnt jump on that bandwagon. Never understood what all the hype was about anyway. Too heavy, and they break......


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

9 rock said:


> why ? its not world class I saw two turny guys hit over 700 ft in there first turny. some guys could care less about the field. infact I would say most dont . that is no disrespect to the guys who do, that is just the facts.
> the banks are loaded with great casters who will never see a field
> 
> 
> ...


9rock, If not thrown on a field how are these monster casts measured.

How does someone know they are throwing X amount of yards?

Don't forget, the cast is measured where the weight touches down, not by how much line went off the reel during a cast.

Like I said, if its not measured in feild conditions, it all talk.

I know guys fishing can throw long casts, but the distance is only estimated,
or shall I say overestimated.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Al Kai said:


> 9rock, If not thrown on a field how are these monster casts measured.
> 
> How does someone know they are throwing X amount of yards?
> 
> ...


laser. but I am sure thats not the case here . but as I said 230 is very believable 275 might be a stretch . sgt threw one 200 yrds so that is something to consider


9rock


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

obxflea said:


> I have been hearing about those infernos breaking alot lately. Damn glad I didnt jump on that bandwagon. Never understood what all the hype was about anyway. Too heavy, and they break......


yep



chris storrs said:


> wish i could post on that board. id one up em. Just because ....
> 
> i can cast 300 yards with 8nbait on a 1209 with a slosh 50...only if i got 30 lb mono tho...thicker line creates lift...*gotta paint the sinker red to...*itll go faster
> 
> and jesse..maybe that why th inferno broke u throwin it too hard. should see my new one. its sexy


yeah, i heard you used it at a swimming pole the other day? 

and yes, "PAINT IT RED IT'll GO FASTER BOY!" "Be right back guys, ima eat a few packs of salt" Man, best memories rofl


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I'll see if I can shed some light. I was there this weekend, and as far as fishing goes, the wind conditions were absolutley ideal Friday, and Saturday morning, for tossing a bait wayyy on out there. For grins I took out a 6500 mag elite with 14 lb test line on it and let rip with a 5 oz sinker and small piece of bait. I dang near fell over as that thing just sailed on out over and touched down on the other side of the breakers. To the uninitiated it might have seemed like a 200+ yd cast. Not even close-- might have been in the neighboorhood of 160 yds tho. When casts are flying what seems like twice as far as normal, in reality it's likely to only be about 20% or so more than normal.

It's easy to get caught up in the moment.

As far as not "caring" about tournament casting ? I find that to be a questionable statement. You don't have to participate in tournaments to measure casts-- tho yes-- you do need to do it on a field to measure accurately. 

Those that won't go to a field because they aren't "interested", in fact aren't interested--- in having their mythical distances deflated .


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Its always bigger, badder and better at the Drum.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Well, I'll see if I can shed some light. I was there this weekend, and as far as fishing goes, the wind conditions were absolutley ideal Friday, and Saturday morning, for tossing a bait wayyy on out there. For grins I took out a 6500 mag elite with 14 lb test line on it and let rip with a 5 oz sinker and small piece of bait. I dang near fell over as that thing just sailed on out over and touched down on the other side of the breakers. To the uninitiated it might have seemed like a 200+ yd cast. Not even close-- might have been in the neighboorhood of 160 yds tho. When casts are flying what seems like twice as far as normal, in reality it's likely to only be about 20% or so more than normal.
> 
> It's easy to get caught up in the moment.
> 
> ...


those could be the two most ridiculous statements I have ever read. 
To think for one second that there are not great casters among the thousands of fisherman who fish the banks whould be a bad assumption and to think that they need to run to a field to cast to prove their distances is even more absurd . I could care less if I ever see a field I did go out once just to see where I stood and I was pleasantly surprised to find out I could cast 400ft with 6.5 and a 12ft tica into a 25mph cross wind with a Hatteras cast and there is no question in my mind I can much better those numbers with a little faster reel and longer rod and I am 49 I have lost a lot of distance over the last 10 yrs .
most people who cast ,cast for fish not for just the purpose of casting plain and simple.



9rock


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

9 rock said:


> those could be the two most ridiculous statements I have ever read.
> To think for one second that there are not great casters among the thousands of fisherman who fish the banks whould be a bad assumption and to think that they need to run to a field to cast to prove their distances is even more absurd . I could care less if I ever see a field I did go out once just to see where I stood and I was pleasantly surprised to find out I could cast 400ft with 6.5 and a 12ft tica into a 25mph cross wind with a Hatteras cast and there is no question in my mind I can much better those numbers with a little faster reel and longer rod and I am 49 I have lost a lot of distance over the last 10 yrs .
> most people who cast ,cast for fish not for just the purpose of casting plain and simple.
> 
> ...


If they only care about fishing, they shouldn't be making claims to distances they have no intention of backing up on the field. I mean, why even go there in the first place, if distance really isn't a concern for them ?


I've no doubt some of them can hit impressive numbers, but after all, if they are going to talk smack on distance, then you shouldn't be the least concerned when somone raises a skeptical eyebrow, if in fact, they can do that which they claim.

I fail to see why anybody that would want to post their distance claims, would then get indignant if challenged on those claims. It amounts to a simple put up or shut up situation. 

The usual retort (if they can't make good) is they have nothing to "prove" and could care less about what other's think of their claims. Those that can make good, usually have no issue with backing up their claims.

If they want to silence the critics, the solution is obvious and quite simple.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

obxflea said:


> I have been hearing about those infernos breaking alot lately. Damn glad I didnt jump on that bandwagon. Never understood what all the hype was about anyway. Too heavy, and they break......


ive never had a problem with mine(first(jesse later broke) or so far with second)....i can cast it further with 8 or 10nbait than any other rod ive thrown. theres the hype.also nice to know that someone i know owns this company. thats enough for me to fish it..heavy aintr much of a bother when its layin on a pier rail. If it ever breaks, ill have to see how tommy handles it(i have good faith), and if alls well ill keep using them. ive heard of them breaking too, but ive also seen or heard of about everyother rod on the planet breaking, rainshadows,ticas,lamis,all stars, cts, oceanmaster, daiwa,penn, st croix, loomis etc...nothing is bulletproof...if i find another rod that i can throw further, ill get it, but until then....ill fish the wri


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

like they always say, put up or shut up


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Put up or shut up huh??? I got some cash burnin a hole in my pocket. I have 4 rods that throw better than a damn WRI... Yall are usin them because you "idols" may use one. Thats the only reason. If someone told you that this other rod over here is the shit then you would have to get one of those. Hopefully you dont forget it when you go through the drive thru....

Lami's used to be the rage

BA 1509

The hatteras Jacks OUTCAST(boy that one went away quick)

Now its CTS, WRI, and the ballistic Daiwas.....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

obxflea said:


> Put up or shut up huh??? I got some cash burnin a hole in my pocket. I have 4 rods that throw better than a damn WRI... Yall are usin them because you "idols" may use one. Thats the only reason. If someone told you that this other rod over here is the shit then you would have to get one of those. Hopefully you dont forget it when you go through the drive thru....
> 
> Lami's used to be the rage
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity what rods are you talking about. There is no secret that 90% of the people on this board can out cast me, Im not making any false claims. I have owned a lot of rods, Purglas, ballistic, and now CTS to name a few and am willing to try and find the one that fits me best. Thats the thing with rods, If Im not comfortable with it, I cant cast for crap with it. I really think it all boils down to the caster being comfortable with their own set up. I can still cast a cheap penn pro guide with a 6n bait farther than most anything else, (havent finished my CTS yet) hopefully that will change soon. I saw you busting their balls over there is why I put it over here, just to stir the pot a littleopcorn:
Oh and I dont own nor ever owned a WRI


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a purglas 400-5 cut down to 11'9", two BA 1509's with 4" off the tip and one full length, ballistic 35, BA HDX. For fishing the point or holding the rod in general, I love the 35. On days when its really rough and have to use 8oz I go to the purglas or the BA -4".


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Lee is one of those 1509's the one you got off Ken, If so I don't doubt your claim one bit as I saw yours casts with it that afternoon. There are not to many that will match that I think my jaw has finally gotten out of the sand. What made that one even more impressive was the reel you did it with


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

obxflea said:


> I have a purglas 400-5 cut down to 11'9", two BA 1509's with 4" off the tip and one full length, ballistic 35, BA HDX. For fishing the point or holding the rod in general, I love the 35. On days when its really rough and have to use 8oz I go to the purglas or the BA -4".


I would like to get together with you sometimes, I'd like to see that American Tackle rod we talked about a while back. I couldnt load my 350-3 purglas, I cant even phathom trying to load a 400-5.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

obxflea said:


> Put up or shut up huh??? I got some cash burnin a hole in my pocket. I have 4 rods that throw better than a damn WRI... Yall are usin them because you "idols" may use one. Thats the only reason. If someone told you that this other rod over here is the shit then you would have to get one of those. Hopefully you dont forget it when you go through the drive thru....
> 
> Lami's used to be the rage
> 
> ...


Now that's funny... 

I'll grant you there's some truth to what you say about people going for the newest stick on the market. That only makes sense to me, for someone knew to the game getting in will usually try the current offerings.

I'll take your wager, I gotta slew of WRI rods and think they can hold their own just fine. (remember the rod is only part of the equation.  )

Come on down to Charlotte tournament, and put your money where your mouth is.

I'm glad you got so much cash-- cause I'm a little short myself. 

If Charlotte won't work, there's VA beach a couple weeks later.... Not good for you either ... I didn't think so.

BTW-- since it's the rod you claim that does the casting-- There's a number of heavy hitters that would be more than willing to throw my WRI, for a piece of the take. (Never said it would be me ).

See ya there....


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I didnt mean to make it sound like its the rod. Someone that can cast will be able to throw a mile with any decent blank. My point was that the WRI's are all they are cracked up to be. I havent done much field work, buy plenty in the sand. I am positive that in the field I would end up shoving both my feet in my mouth. But on the sand in a fishing situation with a fishing reel and line that will even the playing field ALOT. I was the one being called out, I in return said we can put some money on that. The offer was to Treed, not Tommy Farmer or the like. I would love to cast against some of the better or best casters in the field, win or loose regardless. As for casting in the sand, I have casted beside the best many times. I have seen them put 6-8oz and bait into orbit. One fella for sure can cast bait 160-180yds it is mind blowing. For the cash, I never said it was hundreds of dollars, we usually start with 1$. Much more than that takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

obxflea said:


> I didnt mean to make it sound like its the rod. Someone that can cast will be able to throw a mile with any decent blank. My point was that the WRI's are all they are cracked up to be. I havent done much field work, buy plenty in the sand. I am positive that in the field I would end up shoving both my feet in my mouth. But on the sand in a fishing situation with a fishing reel and line that will even the playing field ALOT. I was the one being called out, I in return said we can put some money on that. The offer was to Treed, not Tommy Farmer or the like. I would love to cast against some of the better or best casters in the field, win or loose regardless. As for casting in the sand, I have casted beside the best many times. I have seen them put 6-8oz and bait into orbit. One fella for sure can cast bait 160-180yds it is mind blowing. For the cash, I never said it was hundreds of dollars, we usually start with 1$. Much more than that takes the fun out of it.


Yeah, I wasn't really trying to be "all serious" either 

Just when you came out with the statement about "your" rods outhrowing "WRI" rods, well I couldn't resist. 

I agree with a lot of what you said, too often people jump on the latest stick as being all that, based on word of mouth instead of trying. Truth is the only way people can know for sure , is to try them and find out what works best for them. 

I will however, back my WRI rods in terms of fishing, they ain't a bad stick, but maybe not the best for everyone. 

I know what you mean by casting, in the sand. It can be the great equalizer. There are plenty of point guys that can make me look amatuerish when it comes to the hattteras cast, in fishing conditions.


It's all good.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

curious, whose throwin 180 yards with bait? ive met most of the drumheads, and ive yet to see it...im sure he wouldnt mind a lil good publicity...

and far as buyin a rod for being all the rage....rarely see anyone outthrow me by much on the beach or pier..a few blast by, but not many...cast the rod my "idols" use, i think not...i can outcast my idols, or atleast hold my own...and im pretty sure all but one do not throw an inferno...ive had quite a few rods sure...but dont buy em cuz their the rage...matter of fact most are mediocre or i got because i needed a rod dirt cheap...find myself in need of money alot..sold many rods to pay for fishing trips..lotta people on this board and on the beach and piers own one of my green on green chevron wrapped rods...because i needed money to fund gas for a trip, or to buy my truck...fished a 10' st croix graphlite for bout 1.5-2 years as my primary drum rod,that was "the rod" to have in what 1985?

also notice i said that I  can throw the inferno further than anyother rod ive thrown...different strokes for different folks...400-5 and 1509 -4" works for you..not me...i cant even fit my hands around a purglas with a daiwa 20....the rainshadow 1509 is a lil softer than id like,(hear the new ones are beefier and heavier as well) and the all stars aint made anymore . definately dont trust the hdx/ldx line of rods after what ive seen either, plus the flimsy guides

not trying to get into a pissing match over who can cast further, dont think ive met you but judging by your posts and others you prolly can outtoss me..but why haggle someone for fishing a different rod if its what works for them?

wheeler blanks are priced within reason,are capable of awesome casts, and catch fish, theres no denying it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> ive never had a problem with mine(first(jesse later broke) or so far with second)....i can cast it further with 8 or 10nbait than any other rod ive thrown. theres the hype.also nice to know that someone i know owns this company. thats enough for me to fish it..heavy aintr much of a bother when its layin on a pier rail. If it ever breaks, ill have to see how tommy handles it(i have good faith), and if alls well ill keep using them. ive heard of them breaking too, but ive also seen or heard of about everyother rod on the planet breaking, rainshadows,ticas,lamis,all stars, cts, oceanmaster, daiwa,penn, st croix, loomis etc...nothing is bulletproof...if i find another rod that i can throw further, ill get it, but until then....ill fish the wri


Well said, Chris.

The Wheeler rods suit my casting style better than any other rod I've owned and/or thrown. 

And WRI has always treated me well.

It ain't just a fad.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The reasons I dont care for the WRI rods is the fact that tooo many people that have one think, "wow, I can cast really far now that I have a ......" and its total BS. Most people that have one cant even load the damn thing and would get much better distance with something else. Its like they are buying into club "cool".


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I have that rod and reel setup in that thread (Ballistic 35, Daiwa 7htMag). I'd say with 5 oz. and a Chicklet gum sized bait drafting behind the lead about 6in. and a pretty strong tail wind, a good caster can get it out approx. 170+ yds. In comparison to my Abu 6500 Mag and BY, it can definitely keep up, maybe surpass them but I haven't measured it. It's a lot lighter though.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The guy that can throw 160-180yds with bait is Nick from TW's in nags head. I am not one to exaggerate, but it is hard to even see his bait hit the water some times. No he doesnt do that every time or every day, but when he hits it right, it is gone. Another fella that can crush it is Zach from the RDT. Cant forget big George, he is always good for makin ya feel like a beginner.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> If they only care about fishing, they shouldn't be making claims to distances they have no intention of backing up on the field. I mean, why even go there in the first place, if distance really isn't a concern for them ?
> 
> 
> I've no doubt some of them can hit impressive numbers, but after all, if they are going to talk smack on distance, then you shouldn't be the least concerned when somone raises a skeptical eyebrow, if in fact, they can do that which they claim.
> ...


Good post.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

obxflea said:


> The guy that can throw 160-180yds with bait is Nick from TW's in nags head. I am not one to exaggerate, but it is hard to even see his bait hit the water some times. No he doesnt do that every time or every day, but when he hits it right, it is gone. Another fella that can crush it is Zach from the RDT. Cant forget big George, he is always good for makin ya feel like a beginner.


Nick is unbelievable. So is George. Arch is right there with them, as well as Pat. Jimmy Hillsman can bomb the hell out of it (not the prettiest cast, but his release of power is explosive). Joel Love is as long as anybody out there.
Wimpy, Mike Langston, Tom Harris, young gun William, all these guys are incredible. All of them fish the beaches and the piers as well. If you think any of them can cast when standing in 2 or 3 feet of water, you should see them when they are on the end of a pier! 

Sometimes distance means everything,sometimes not, but when you combine distance *AND* the ability to hit a _certain_ spot you are aiming at, then you really have something. All these guys have that ability.

Nick, George, Arch, Pat, Joel, & William are all using WRI Infernos, Nails, or Magnums. Jimmy, Wimpy, Langston, and Tom are still using Breakaway 1509's or 1508's. All would be great casters no matter what they used, but they all use what works best for them.


*Actually fished with Wimpy, this fall, on Nags Head pier and witnessed first hand, him dump, more than once, a magged Blue Yonder fully spooled with #17 lb. Sufix...8 oz. with bait. very little wind. To the knot. After he reeled in his slack he probably had 30 to 50 wraps on the spool. I $hit you not. I could not believe my eyes.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

obxflea said:


> The guy that can throw 160-180yds with bait is Nick from TW's in nags head. I am not one to exaggerate, but it is hard to even see his bait hit the water some times. No he doesnt do that every time or every day, but when he hits it right, it is gone. Another fella that can crush it is Zach from the RDT. Cant forget big George, he is always good for makin ya feel like a beginner.


Ive seen Zach cast many times, on a few trips and he blew me away with how far he could cast. Im not a great caster, every now and then when all the stars and moon lines up I get a good one, but that only happened once last year, and it was with my purglas 350-3. It also happened over the water, so I dont have a clue how far it went, but to date my longest measured cast is only 147yds, that was with a Ballistic 33 and a Shimano Torium, with six oz, I also matched it with a AFAW 6n bait with a 20h and 6oz. I got a lot to work on, but I have decided that this year I am going to really try to at least hit 500', we'll see though, I need some help to reach that. I usually average about 115 yds. I just built me a 6500 mag elite for fishing that is faster than either reel that I have measured before, so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

All I fish with is 6500's, I love them to death. The only time I switch to something else is when I have blown them all up, which doesnt take but a minute.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I own alot of 6500's and use them a lot on my smaller rods, but have yet to put one on my heaver and fish it. I built me a QTC frame 6500 mag elite to match the CTS rod I am building, I only use the QTC frame for looks. I plan on fishing it pretty hard this summer. Maybe soon I will have a whole for some good carp fishing, and maybe you could give me some pointers on my cast


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I dont know about givin pointers, may make ya worse.... I always wanted to get a big carp on a heaver. Good luck on the carp at lake Norman.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Nick is unbelievable. So is George. Arch is right there with them, as well as Pat. Jimmy Hillsman can bomb the hell out of it (not the prettiest cast, but his release of power is explosive). Joel Love is as long as anybody out there.
> Wimpy, Mike Langston, Tom Harris, young gun William, all these guys are incredible. All of them fish the beaches and the piers as well. If you think any of them can cast when standing in 2 or 3 feet of water, you should see them when they are on the end of a pier!
> 
> Sometimes distance means everything,sometimes not, but when you combine distance *AND* the ability to hit a _certain_ spot you are aiming at, then you really have something. All these guys have that ability.
> ...


Don't know as many of these fellas as ya all, but have cast with one fella on the tournament trail. Mike Langston is well recognized in competition casting, and I have heard many of the other names as well.

Mike actually captured the national casting comp title in Jarvisburg, NC., just a couple of years back, beating out Tommy in that event. Hopefully we'll see Mike back on the field in the future.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

> Round 1 was thrown using two 12’ AFAW Universal Rods.
> 
> Daiwa 6000 – 402’
> Shimano PA – 422’
> ...


This is from the "Spinning vs. Casting" thread by Tommy. Those are his distances in a field using a tourney sinker and his fishing setups.

I'm not a member over at RDT but someone interested in stirring the pot could make use of these numbers.

Just trying to cause a fight, you know me 

Evan


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> This is from the "Spinning vs. Casting" thread by Tommy. Those are his distances in a field using a tourney sinker and his fishing setups.
> 
> I'm not a member over at RDT but someone interested in stirring the pot could make use of these numbers.
> 
> ...


I am sure those #s would have been better if he had the 25mph wind at his back like they did


9rock


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

EDIT: What Chris and Jeff said. I throw em only because they suit me better. Granted Ive never handled the purglass, I didnt care for the RS, Lami, and Daiwa. The Daiwa was alright, but with my timing (and it could use work), I dont like the softer rods that load deeper into the butt as much. Lami seems OK, but the "new" prototype RDT had in 07 turned me off because they used that woven material to strengthen the butt to keep it from breaking. If I was strictly a point fisherman, I wouldnt mind having one.

And Lee, I wasnt even talking about you puttin up or shuttin up. I was talking about the claims with that reel of throwing 275yds in the hands of the caster that had it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> EDIT: What Chris and Jeff said. I throw em only because they suit me better. Granted Ive never handled the purglass, I didnt care for the RS, Lami, and Daiwa. The Daiwa was alright, but with my timing (and it could use work), I dont like the softer rods that load deeper into the butt as much. Lami seems OK, but the "new" prototype RDT had in 07 turned me off because they used that woven material to strengthen the butt to keep it from breaking. If I was strictly a point fisherman, I wouldnt mind having one.
> 
> And Lee, I wasnt even talking about you puttin up or shuttin up. I was talking about the claims with that reel of throwing 275yds in the hands of the caster that had it.


275 yards..... 825 feet 

Tommy might be able to hit that distance most of the time--- but he's doing it with a world class tournament rod-- and superfine tuned/balanced tournament reel-- not a fishing set up. 

We had wind gusts at our back that were absolutely howling at the last tourny-- and I believe Tommy hit 831 feet, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> 275 yards..... 825 feet
> 
> Tommy might be able to hit that distance most of the time--- but he's doing it with a world class tournament rod-- and superfine tuned/balanced tournament reel-- not a fishing set up.
> 
> We had wind gusts at our back that were absolutely howling at the last tourny-- and I believe Tommy hit 831 feet, if I'm not mistaken.


In Tommys comments of that day he said the wind forced the weight down and was of no help also there are some elevated platforms to cast off of where you can realy launch a cast 275???? 230 I can see 


9rock


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. Tommy Farmers cast of 831 feet was measured in an actual tournament.

I would like all to pay close attention to the fact that the cast was measured in feild conditions and not estimated.

Football is played by thousands of people in America, I have heard claims that some amature players feel that they are as good if not better than the Pro's.
If this were true, they could go and try out for a professional team. The money is certainly there. 

There will always be neighborhood hero's or kings of the beach that make ficticious
claims. There are also world class distance Champions that fish regularly, the difference is that the Champions are in the record books. Kinda like Joe Montana playing in a pickup football game with his friends.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Just because you can cast far doesnt make you a great fisherman. There is a huge difference there. One spring me and a coupe friends had been fishin south of the point and we were tearin the drum up, 4 of us outfished everyone at the point put together 2 nights in a row. The third night word got out and all the "point" guys came runnin to our spot. We were fishin with 1/2 of a bluefish pitched right over the bar that was maybe 40yds out and 4 of us caught 12 or 13 fish and all the guys from the point were bombing it out with little bait and didnt catch chit. Arch and George, the whole gang. I believe Arch was the first to figure it out, by then it was past my bedtime and had to run. They were all pissed, they were stacking the doggies, and we were killin the drum. I hope I get to see the beach shaped like that again, it was a really cool spot.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

man is this thread getting old.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Just because you can cast far doesnt make you a great fisherman. There is a huge difference there. One spring me and a coupe friends had been fishin south of the point and we were tearin the drum up, 4 of us outfished everyone at the point put together 2 nights in a row. The third night word got out and all the "point" guys came runnin to our spot. We were fishin with 1/2 of a bluefish pitched right over the bar that was maybe 40yds out and 4 of us caught 12 or 13 fish and all the guys from the point were bombing it out with little bait and didnt catch chit. Arch and George, the whole gang. I believe Arch was the first to figure it out, by then it was past my bedtime and had to run. They were all pissed, they were stacking the doggies, and we were killin the drum. I hope I get to see the beach shaped like that again, it was a really cool spot.


Your spot wasn't a secret. We had many nightime massacres in that whole. Not only drum but blacktips too.....LOTS of them. 50 - 60 yrds out and no further or you wouldn't catch chit!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, that spot at that time was a secret. AND the beach changes ALL the time. That "spot" has not been there in the past 2 years. Hopefully it will return. Too bad the birds have taken that part of the beach. Hole, not whole.....


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Al Kai said:


> Mr. Tommy Farmers cast of 831 feet was measured in an actual tournament.
> 
> I would like all to pay close attention to the fact that the cast was measured in feild conditions and not estimated.
> 
> ...


apples and oranges pro sports players get paid . again I will state where is thier motavation to enter a turny . It would be crazy to think that there are not hunters who could eaisly win shooting turney in both guns and bows
some people got better things to do than prove they are good at what they do. 

9rock


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

9 rock said:


> apples and oranges pro sports players get paid . again I will state where is thier motavation to enter a turny . It would be crazy to think that there are not hunters who could eaisly win shooting turney in both guns and bows
> some people got better things to do than prove they are good at what they do.
> 
> 9rock


Shooting in a tournament is way different than hunting, its like trying to compare apples to oranges.

Enter a shooting tounament and you will see what I mean.

Oh, wait a minute, some people just dont have the time or care to prove how good they are (almost forgot).
If a person can't prove it. They should not say it. Otherwise people will accuse them of being a windbag.

Olympic shooters and distance casters are amature athletes. Thier scores are recorded and they are the best at what they do.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Well, that spot at that time was a secret. AND the beach changes ALL the time. That "spot" has not been there in the past 2 years. Hopefully it will return. Too bad the birds have taken that part of the beach. Hole, not whole.....



yeah thats the spot LOL TRUST ME....it WAS NOT A SECRET


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

secret or not, I live 5 miles from that spot, never saw ya there.. Unless you are the old guy that only caught big blues there


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

no im the young guy that caught numerous cobes, citation flatties, pups, old drum, and blacktips there


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

9 rock said:


> apples and oranges pro sports players get paid . again I will state where is thier motavation to enter a turny . It would be crazy to think that there are not hunters who could eaisly win shooting turney in both guns and bows
> some people got better things to do than prove they are good at what they do.
> 
> 9rock


9rock,

I don't compete in casting tournaments to prove that I'm good at what I do. I do it because I genuinely enjoy the sport. I enjoy the camaraderie and the outlet for an old competitive itch that gets harder to scratch as you age. Most sports are out of the question for a 47 year old fat guy... . 

"some people got better things to do than prove they are good at what they do." 

Man, that is a shot at everyone who tournament casts. "Better things to do" are different for each of us.

Do I think for a minute that tournament casting makes me some kind of fishing expert??? Absolutely not. I have tremendous respect for Pat and Arch and many others that prove their fishing skill year in and year out. I fish to _relax _and _unwind_. I do enjoy getting in the mix at the point as well as solitude on an empty beach and have been successful at times, albeit on a much smaller scale than these guys. 

The ability to put a bait out at distance is really just a tool that a skilled fisherman will use as needed. 

Tommy


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

HAHAHA, dont forget 5-10# black drum, 2.5# seamullet and 7# pompano


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

obxflea said:


> HAHAHA, dont forget 5-10# black drum, 2.5# seamullet and 7# pompano



HAHA! dont forget to tell everyone your name is LEE and you got banned from this website!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok redfish "PRO", dont know who you are talking about and I dont recall getting banned. Oh Well.... You still dont know what spot I am talkin about, hahaha.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Al Kai said:


> Shooting in a tournament is way different than hunting, its like trying to compare apples to oranges.
> 
> Enter a shooting tounament and you will see what I mean.
> 
> ...


that only makes you the best amature, and if you think that there are not guys that have grown up shooting that cant compete your crazy. my friends uncle was a trap champion for years and never compeated until he could not hunt because of a leg injury finish second his first turny.


9rock


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Pass the damn popcorn Jesse.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Pass the damn popcorn Jesse.


opcorn: there ya go, heres a cold one too :beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer::beer::beer:

better make that a couple more, this thread is funny as hell.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Burrrrrip, Ahhhhhh. Man I cant wait to go out on the point. MY spot should be available.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> 9rock,
> 
> I don't compete in casting tournaments to prove that I'm good at what I do. I do it because I genuinely enjoy the sport. I enjoy the camaraderie and the outlet for an old competitive itch that gets harder to scratch as you age. Most sports are out of the question for a 47 year old fat guy... .
> 
> ...


Tommy 

I am sorry if I offended you or any of the turny guys that was not intended I was simply trying to point out there are many great casters down there at the banks that dont compeat on the field plain and simple 800 ft I dont know but there was two first time casters in one of those turnys posted hit over 700 and troy over 800 in what his third . so do I think some guy at the beach can hit over 700 ? I can see that, over 800 questionable. 

I play pool thats why my name here is 9 rock not for fish but slang for 9 ball
I play in a lot of pro/am events because thats where the better plays play for the most part ,I am lucky to make it three rounds . but I know some money guys who some times hang around to catch the winner and take their money and they dont compeat in turnys . . I am pointing that out because sometimes there are people who dont have the extra time to do it all so they choose one or another, turnys take time.


9rock


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

9 rock said:


> that only makes you the best amature, and if you think that there are not guys that have grown up shooting that cant compete your crazy. my friends uncle was a trap champion for years and never compeated until he could not hunt because of a leg injury finish second his first turny.
> 
> 
> 9rock[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Jesse, pass the BONG!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You are right about Kenny and Steve (Troy's buddies). They did indeed hit over 700' in their first tourney. What is missing here is the fact that these three guys practiced HARD all winter in the harsh NY cold to get to this level. Add to that a 25+ mph tailwind and the recipe for good numbers was there. Still a very impressive feat. Troy Roberts has worked very hard to improve and is blessed with great natural talent.

Are there great casters that don't compete?? Absolutely. Are there guys that can step right out onto a tourney field and cast 700 - 800 feet??? I've been in this game for over 10 years and have only seen that happen once or twice and even then they had spent time practicing with tournament gear. To think someone is going to take a heaver loaded with 17 pound test suffix and throw a Hatteras style cast over 700' is *very* unlikely. 

I did some testing last winter and managed to put a 6oz sinker just over 700' with an AFAW 14' Big Beach, an abu 6500 with .35 line (15lb test) and a full rotation tournament style groundcast. 

A long cast by an experienced fisherman over water is impressive. 450' is a VERY long way and seems even farther over water. It is easy to talk about distance, I've heard it for years. The only way to prove what you or anyone can do is to go to a field and legitimately measure the cast. Anything else is just guessing.

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

My son and me were fishing in the pond this weekend, and we had caught a few average crappies, between 10-13”.

My son hooked a better fish than we had been hooking into, horsed it a little, and it came unbuttoned.

He said, “How big was that one”.

I said, “As big as you want it to be”.

Unmeasured casts are exactly the same.

Blaine


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

9 rock said:


> I am sorry if I offended you or any of the turny guys that was not intended I was simply trying to point out there are many great casters down there at the banks that dont compeat on the field plain and simple


I find this thread absofreakinlutely hilarious.

It ain't about "in competition" it's just about actually knowing what you cast; not just bragging about some number arrived at by taking an estimate of how many yards are left on the spool, multiplying by line diameter (in mm) divided by the infamous Buxton BS quotient.

Throwing on a field and pulling a tape ain't rocket science . . . problem is *actually - really - truthfully* measuring is something that can really threaten one's ego. You really aren't the same afterward . . .

A measured field is kryptonite to all these "super" casters. It never fails; when one of these internet "200 yard" braggarts steps to the line and sees how far that 600ft cone _*actually is*_ ("you sure that cone is at 600?") a myriad of physical and equipment problems arise. My shoulder's been acting up; I shoulda cleaned these bearings, I forgot my good thumbie, I shoulda worn my "casting shoes" . . . 

Like it or not Rock, a number is meaningless until the proof is there. Putting in glasspacks and painting a 9.26 on the passenger window of a stickered up Mustang don't make it run it . . . Might impress the pimple-faced high-school kids down at the Sonic but come on we're all grown-ups here. You wouldn't believe gossip about how fast that car is, you would want to see the tower slips; that's all a casting tourney is and the guys who actually have the "time slips" (hang time that is  ) shouldn't be denigrated or ridiculed for questioning the claims of those who don't.

So, with that said, I know of two Yankee spinner guys coming down that would LOVE to have a little away from the tourney 8&Bait shindig at Charlotte . . . 

Whose in? And the more interesting list from the posters in this thread would of course be, _WHOSE *NOT *GONNA BE THERE_ . . .


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I find this thread absofreakinlutely hilarious.
> 
> It ain't about "in competition" it's just about actually knowing what you cast; not just bragging about some number arrived at by taking an estimate of how many yards are left on the spool, multiplying by line diameter (in mm) divided by the infamous Buxton BS quotient.
> 
> ...


Sgt.

did you not say you casted the same reel 203 yrds. or did I miss read that

so is 230 with a 25 mph from the back that unbelieveable ? I quess so according to all the casters . I do feel good now that tommy says 450 is a big cast and I went for 400 across a 25mph wind with a hatteras cast and 6.5oz first time out
I might be headed for greatness and dont know it

I guess all those over 40" rock I have caught dont count but they sure tasted good

9rock


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Al Kai said:


> 9 rock said:
> 
> 
> > that only makes you the best amature, and if you think that there are not guys that have grown up shooting that cant compete your crazy. my friends uncle was a trap champion for years and never compeated until he could not hunt because of a leg injury finish second his first turny.
> ...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Burrrrrip, Ahhhhhh. Man I cant wait to go out on the point. MY spot should be available.


You mean the CEMENT POND right?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sgt, I think you're 100% correct.. When you put a tape measure\laser range finder on a cast most will get humbled.. I have had guys on the pier tell me they cast 6nbait 150 yards and when I see the splash I just shake my head and walk away. I know there are guys who love to fish and dont give a sh$t about distance casting, and that totally fine. If it's not your thing it's cool, but some guys like to talk sh$t about it. I find that interesting, and wonder why they feel a need to do that.

I think doing a Sport Cast event is kind of like boxing, and casting on a beach is like street fighting.. When you put regs, and rules to even the playing field distance becomes alot harder...




Sgt_Slough said:


> I find this thread absofreakinlutely hilarious.
> 
> It ain't about "in competition" it's just about actually knowing what you cast; not just bragging about some number arrived at by taking an estimate of how many yards are left on the spool, multiplying by line diameter (in mm) divided by the infamous Buxton BS quotient.
> 
> ...


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Redfish Pro said:


> You mean the CEMENT POND right?


Another jealous one.... If ya wanna catch big fish, all ya gotta do is fish for them.. You sound like the wheeping whilly from the red drum, can out fish anyone with a budweiser in one hand and a cigarette in the other. hahaha

:beer: BURRRRRIP


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

obxflea said:


> Another jealous one.... If ya wanna catch big fish, all ya gotta do is fish for them.. You sound like the wheeping whilly from the red drum, can out fish anyone with a budweiser in one hand and a cigarette in the other. hahaha
> 
> :beer: BURRRRRIP


I dont think you can recover from a blow that low Redfish...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Sgt, I think you're 100% correct.. When you put a tape measure\laser range finder on a cast most will get humbled.. I have had guys on the pier tell me they cast 6nbait 150 yards and when I see the splash I just shake my head and walk away. I know there are guys who love to fish and dont give a sh$t about distance casting, and that totally fine. If it's not your thing it's cool, but some guys like to talk sh$t about it. I find that interesting, and wonder why they feel a need to do that.
> 
> I think doing a Sport Cast event is kind of like boxing, and casting on a beach is like street fighting.. When you put regs, and rules to even the playing field distance becomes alot harder...



yeah right! distance casting is like golfers no longer golfing and measuring the longest drives with winds coming off their back! Its refined, but taking away from the refinement of consistantly being able to catch fish is a mistake.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Distance casting and fishing IMHO is like comparing apples and oranges.. Fishing is fishing.. some use mono, some use braid there are too many different ways to reach the same goal.. I also think you can have the perfect bait, perfect spot and perfect conditions but I still think LUCK is still a big factor.. Alot of peole like to talk about Casting conditions aka wind being a big factor. I think that's complete BS.. If you're a 700ft caster you are a 700ft caster regardless of the conditions. I good wind may make your 715ft cast a 740ft cast but youre still a 700ft caster. 

I see it more of a sport than I hobby.. It's specialized and most people would rather fish.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

NTKG said:


> yeah right! distance casting is like golfers no longer golfing and measuring the longest drives with winds coming off their back! Its refined, but taking away from the refinement of consistantly being able to catch fish is a mistake.



Herein lies the problem, the distance guys aren't coming on here claiming great fish catches, and if they did-- no doubt some would want /pics/evidence of the feat.

Tournament casters have been known to catch a fish or two, and no doubt a few fishermen have honed the casting skill to a fine art.

The two skills tend to help in both regards. But it tends to be the fisherman that likes to to tell whoppers and get away with it, most tournament casters are of the mind they don't mind seeing a tape measure, whether on a field or on a fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Herein lies the problem, the distance guys aren't coming on here claiming great fish catches, and if they did-- no doubt some would want /pics/evidence of the feat.
> 
> Tournament casters have been known to catch a fish or two, and no doubt a few fishermen have honed the casting skill to a fine art.
> 
> The two skills tend to help in both regards. But it tends to be the fisherman that likes to to tell whoppers and get away with it, most tournament casters are of the mind they don't mind seeing a tape measure, whether on a field or on a fish.


well damn mark, thats a thread stopper of a statement. Its monday, work is slow, geez ya coulda let the thread go a little longer!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> LUCK is still a big factor.. Alot of peole like to talk about Casting conditions aka wind being a big factor. I think that's complete BS.. If you're a 700ft caster you are a 700ft caster regardless of the conditions. I good wind may make your 715ft cast a 740ft cast but youre still a 700ft caster.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think luck has ANYTHING to do with it. Have you ever heard the saying that 10% of fisherman catch 90% of fish?
> ...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Herein lies the problem, the distance guys aren't coming on here claiming great fish catches, and if they did-- no doubt some would want /pics/evidence of the feat.
> 
> Tournament casters have been known to catch a fish or two, and no doubt a few fishermen have honed the casting skill to a fine art.
> 
> The two skills tend to help in both regards. But it tends to be the fisherman that likes to to tell whoppers and get away with it, most tournament casters are of the mind they don't mind seeing a tape measure, whether on a field or on a fish.


again this makes me laugh . so casters dont ever post #s and not bring up the fact that there was a 30mph that day . ya


9rock


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I think Kwesi makes a good point about the wind. Yes, tournament casters set up in favorable winds and big winds contribute to big distances. But it takes much more than just a favorable wind to hit big numbers on the field. I could throw all day in a 50mph tailwind and not hit the kind of distances that the big hitters throw in no wind at all.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

9 rock said:


> again this makes me laugh . so casters dont ever post #s and not bring up the fact that there was a 30mph that day . ya
> 
> 
> 9rock


My point, , is that if I came out bragging about my first 50" + drum, I'm guessing that one of the first questions is, was it measured total length or fork length ?

My response-- uuhhh, well neither, I just eyeballed it.  Do I still get my paper ?

Oh, and if casters bring up the wind-- it's only to be forthcoming and spell out the conditions, tho lack of wind might be construed as an excuse by some, for posting below their normal average. Then again, How many different excuses are there for days when we get skunked fishing ? I've seen T-shirts-------


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Do yall even know what ya are even arguing about anymore??


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I think Kwesi makes a good point about the wind. Yes, tournament casters set up in favorable winds and big winds contribute to big distances. But it takes much more than just a favorable wind to hit big numbers on the field. I could throw all day in a 50mph tailwind and not hit the kind of distances that the big hitters throw in no wind at all.
> 
> Evan



Very valid point. I've kept track of my distances over the last three years, and have cast in tournaments with no wind, helping wind, and hurting (cross) winds.

THe difference in any case for me has been less than 20 feet in all cases. My best cast was last year in almost no wind-- I just happened to be dialed in (for me) on that day. 

Others may have different results, but I haven't noticed the wind to play a huge factor for me.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I find this thread absofreakinlutely hilarious.
> 
> It ain't about "in competition" it's just about actually knowing what you cast; not just bragging about some number arrived at by taking an estimate of how many yards are left on the spool, multiplying by line diameter (in mm) divided by the infamous Buxton BS quotient.
> 
> ...


This post is 100% true, and some people just cannot handle the truth.

Excellent post.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Very valid point. I've kept track of my distances over the last three years, and have cast in tournaments with no wind, helping wind, and hurting (cross) winds.
> 
> THe difference in any case for me has been less than 20 feet in all cases. My best cast was last year in almost no wind-- I just happened to be dialed in (for me) on that day.
> 
> Others may have different results, but I haven't noticed the wind to play a huge factor for me.


here is what tommy had to say when there were some casts posted that I questioned when I found out there were big winds that day and there where no mention of it in the post


Tommy 
DISTANCE CASTING SPONSOR Join Date: Jan 2001
Location: wilmington n.c.
Posts: 1,549 

Wind plays a major role in distance casting. The difference for me on a good day with a nice 15-20 tailwind and light air vs no wind and heavy air can be well over 100'.... 

This makes it VERY difficult if not impossible to get a fair comparison between casters posting numbers on different days or different locations.

The ONLY true test is same field same day, in other words a tournament or practice session.

To all - Come on out to a tournament. The season starts soon and you will see, casting or spinning, how far you can really cast 


I love this thread


9rock


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I know how far I can cast... In the ocean, gonna have to ask the drum they can tell ya, and on the field, 5oz in a tennis ball went 474' with 17# line and a dirty nasty been dunked about 10 times fishin reel. Never thrown a tournament sinker, would like to though. Not sure how much I would gain with just the weight and a cleaned up reel loaded with 12-14# line. Prolly dump all the line off my reel, burrrrrip.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

9 rock said:


> here is what tommy had to say when there were some casts posted that I questioned when I found out there were big winds that day and there where no mention of it in the post
> 
> 
> Tommy
> ...



He brought up two conditions-- wind and barometric pressure (heavy air), both of which play a role.

I would also think that the longer the sinkers hang time (Tommys') versus a short hang time :redface: (mine) the greater overall "effect", conditions will have on it-- thus his 100' difference versus my 20'. None of which takes into account whether you were in better shape, recently had more practice, timing came together, etc. Conditions play a role, so does coming off a 6 month layoff, recovering from an injury, etc. It's impossible to know that your casting will be at it's peak, and coincide with best distances, just because conditions are right for great casting. Nonetheless-- great conditions do lend to a rather upbeat, optimistic, outlook, when they occur at tournaments, even tho that doesn't necessarily translate into personal best distances for everyone. Still beats slugging away on a hot, humid, windless day.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

obxflea said:


> I know how far I can cast... In the ocean, gonna have to ask the drum they can tell ya, and on the field, 5oz in a tennis ball went 474' with 17# line and a dirty nasty been dunked about 10 times fishin reel. Never thrown a tournament sinker, would like to though. Not sure how much I would gain with just the weight and a cleaned up reel loaded with 12-14# line. Prolly dump all the line off my reel, burrrrrip.


long as itll hit them carp it dont matter


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Hey Jesse, pass the BONG!!!


happy 420 to ya.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> He brought up two conditions-- wind and barometric pressure (heavy air), both of which play a role.
> 
> I would also think that the longer the sinkers hang time (Tommys') versus a short hang time :redface: (mine) the greater overall "effect", conditions will have on it-- thus his 100' difference versus my 20'. None of which takes into account whether you were in better shape, recently had more practice, timing came together, etc. Conditions play a role, so does coming off a 6 month layoff, recovering from an injury, etc. It's impossible to know that your casting will be at it's peak, and coincide with best distances, just because conditions are right for great casting. Nonetheless-- great conditions do lend to a rather upbeat, optimistic, outlook, when they occur at tournaments, even tho that doesn't necessarily translate into personal best distances for everyone. Still beats slugging away on a hot, humid, windless day.


I agree the differance for you might not be the same as tommy but it does have some effect on the cast and is worth mentioning when posting cast #s.

when I commented on a big danny cast it was quickly brought to my attention that thers was a 30 mph helping that cast. 20-100 feet is a big differance.
I throw a real high cast and wind seams to help my casts alot . 
There is a high ground spot north of the rodathe pier that I love to cast off when the wind is at my back 10 ft higher than the water and a strong wind it seems to me to add a lot of distance ,how much I dont know but I will next time I am down there and I will see for my self what the differance to me is


9rock


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

obxflea said:


> I know how far I can cast... In the ocean, gonna have to ask the drum they can tell ya, and on the field, 5oz in a tennis ball went 474' with 17# line and a dirty nasty been dunked about 10 times fishin reel. Never thrown a tournament sinker, would like to though. Not sure how much I would gain with just the weight and a cleaned up reel loaded with 12-14# line. Prolly dump all the line off my reel, burrrrrip.



I doubt it all, except the tournament sinker bit. Do you have a big brother that posts on here as shark123?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kingfish said:


> I doubt it all, except the tournament sinker bit. Do you have a big brother that posts on here as shark123?


that was a brutal cheap that!! worst ive ever seen!



Jesse


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

9 rock said:


> did you not say you casted the same reel 203 yrds. or did I miss read that


Same reel w/17lb Sufix, same rod and a 150 tourney sinker . . . 203 measured with a rangefinder, yes. 


9 rock said:


> so is 230 with a 25 mph from the back that unbelieveable ?


230 from a better caster is certainly possible but the original estimate of "260-275" with a 5oz froggy is solidly in the NFW zone. 


9 rock said:


> I do feel good now that tommy says 450 is a big cast and I went for 400 across a 25mph wind with a hatteras cast and 6.5oz first time out


He's discussing a cast with a baited drum rig I'm sure.


9 rock said:


> I guess all those over 40" rock I have caught dont count but they sure tasted good


I can assure you, big bass caught from just behind the first wave or 140 yards out taste the same and I heartily enjoy catching both.


*Surf Cat said it all in this post; I'll just let this stand as representing my sentiments:*


Surf Cat said:


> Herein lies the problem, the distance guys aren't coming on here claiming great fish catches, and if they did-- no doubt some would want /pics/evidence of the feat.
> 
> Tournament casters have been known to catch a fish or two, and no doubt a few fishermen have honed the casting skill to a fine art.
> 
> The two skills tend to help in both regards. But it tends to be the fisherman that likes to to tell whoppers and get away with it, most tournament casters are of the mind they don't mind seeing a tape measure, whether on a field or on a fish.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Same reel w/17lb Sufix, same rod and a 150 tourney sinker . . . 203 measured with a rangefinder, yes.
> 
> 230 from a better caster is certainly possible but the original estimate of "260-275" with a 5oz froggy is solidly in the NFW zone.
> 
> ...


Sgt.

I was going on his revised #s so we can agree that the 230 is possible
and 260-275 is not.

good catch on the over 40 from the surf


9rock


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

OH, boy kingfish, shark123 is my cousin, and its all true except dumping all the line off the reel, and shark123 being my cousin. Jeeze if he was I would pop him in the back of the head for sure, thats true as well.

Yeah, that was pretty damn low. Ouch!!!


Disclaimer(not threatening anyones children in this post)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Disclaimer(not threatening anyones children in this post)


best quote EVER


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

You know a thread is a good one when people have to start adding disclaimers to their posts lol.

Evan


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NTKG said:


> When you can survive on redbull and crackers for 4 days, .


you owe me some crackers by the way


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dam what a thread. I havent laughed so hard in a while


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

1. Mark, I do not appreciate you making sense in this thread it takes away from it....... I do not want to see one more post out of you without the start of "This one time, at band camp......"

2. Sgt. I also do not appreciate your ways of being able to make a thread just stop because you start making sense. Us Southern boys like to keep things going in circles (kind of like women) and you and Mark have this ability to stop it dead in its tracks...

3. Tweed. Not talking to you anymore after the tbelly comment.

4. I've never seen anyone on the beach cast 270yrds.

5. Lee. Talkin a lot of smack lately.... Living inland is getting to you eh? If you want to feel better go bake me some stuff and mail it on over. 

6. Evan. Wind makes a huge difference, esp if its over 20 and coming straight off your back. 

7. Kingfish, I'm nominating your post for post of the year.

8. Lockowitz. get a job

9. Storrs. get a job. and no, your not ever getting those crackers back


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Damn

I'm speechless and that don't happen often...



Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> 1. 8. Lockowitz. get a job


LOL , no way man, food stamps are the heat. 


Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i came to the realization that no matter how hard i work, ill always be broke..

when i was 12 makin 200$ a week cutting lawns in the spring..i was broke....payin for gas, weedeater line, new blades got expensive

when i made 450-500 a week doing treework for a summer, i was broke..and even when i had money, didnt matter i couldnt do anything cuz i was workin...or fixing my car with said moeny

workin part time at a lube shop scheduled for 40 hr a week and only gettin 10-15, yup broke..make just enuf to pay insurance and car payment...and when i do have money, dont matter cuz im scheduled for work next day at 7:00 am only to get sent home at 8am cuz we have too many employees and others have mouths to feed,college loans and dui's to pay for...extra money goes toward paying for busted truck 

so, why work....if i dont have a job, ill be broke, and i wont have to come up with gas money to get to work..or lunch money at work, sell the truck,pay off car loan, and no more truck insurance bill..sounds like a plan


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> i came to the realization that no matter how hard i work, ill always be broke..
> 
> when i was 12 makin 200$ a week cutting lawns in the spring..i was broke....payin for gas, weedeater line, new blades got expensive
> 
> ...


THATS THE SPIRIT!!!!!!!

wait until ur outa school and have 194234 more bills, its gets even mo-betta!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> i came to the realization that no matter how hard i work, ill always be broke..
> 
> when i was 12 makin 200$ a week cutting lawns in the spring..i was broke....payin for gas, weedeater line, new blades got expensive
> 
> ...


Welcome to Earth!

Wait 'til you get married.

Take an old man's advice. Find you a nice piece of cardboard and a Sharpie pen. Write "Will Work for Mullet...God Bless You" on it and see how that works out for you.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Welcome to Earth!
> 
> Wait 'til you get married.
> 
> Take an old man's advice. Find you a nice piece of cardboard and a Sharpie pen. Write "Will Work for Mullet...God Bless You" on it and see how that works out for you.












good stuff


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The idiot at RDT that calimed you will dump a whole spool on the new daiwa 7HT, is now caliming that his knot has passed the test of catching several hundred big fish. He has a "new" knot, its a noname, but he doesnt double the line with a bimini, spider or a aussie, just makes a loop and ties the noname and trims the tag ends. What a freakin clown. Thank god for P&S, the members of the RDT are makin me sick. Check it out.....:beer: Burrrrrrip!

http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=16713


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If I'm reading *notso*s followup post correctly, they just don't know the knot names. It sounds like an Albright.

Doubled shock, wrapping with the rinning line...sounds exactly like a modified Albright with the tag tucked under the running line instead of through the shock loop.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35666

Evan


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

obxflea said:


> The idiot at RDT that calimed you will dump a whole spool on the new daiwa 7HT, is now caliming that his knot has passed the test of catching several hundred big fish. He has a "new" knot, its a noname, but he doesnt double the line with a bimini, spider or a aussie, just makes a loop and ties the noname and trims the tag ends. What a freakin clown. Thank god for P&S, the members of the RDT are makin me sick. Check it out.....:beer: Burrrrrrip!
> 
> http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=16713


wheat tied that knot for me last fall ,I never caught anything bigger than a 40lb ray but I caught plenty of smaller fish and it is still intact on the reel today
I would never think that a guy at the red drum would know what he is talking about
I thought it was a no name to a slimbeauty

9rock


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The knot I am talking about is make a "loop" in the running line then tie the noname. Then trim the tags on the running line and the shock leader.


----------

